# Are Pennsylvania Bluestone Pavers Suitable for a Residential Driveway?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

no. these will de-laminate under the weight of a vehicle in short time.


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> no. these will de-laminate under the weight of a vehicle in short time.


Good for a patio, though?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes, but don't pack your monster truck there.


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob,

Recently I've seen pictures of people using bluestone in driveway applications:




















Before I get the final CO from the town, I need to pave the first 25 feet of the 600 foot driveway with a hard surface (I have asphalt millings at this point).

This 25-foot apron would not be someplace where people park with any regularity.
I want to dry lay the stone (variable thickness from 1-3", not the stuff I proposed using when I started this thread) over the asphalt millings. Would delamination be that unattractive? I imagine it would only happen to those stones that we drive over, so I could lift them out and replace them every so often, right?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

'bout all they're good for is a patio :yes: imo, they'd crack before delaminating


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Before I get the final CO from the town, I need to pave the first 25 feet of the 600 foot driveway with a hard surface (I have asphalt millings at this point).
> 
> This 25-foot apron would not be someplace where people park with any regularity.
> *I want to dry lay the stone (variable thickness from 1-3",* not the stuff I proposed using when I started this thread) over the asphalt millings. Would delamination be that unattractive? I imagine it would only happen to those stones that we drive over, so I could lift them out and replace them every so often, right?


Ayuh,.... Have you ever tried diggin' in millin's that have been repeatedly driven over,..??

It's gonna be 'bout as hard as concrete,....

Gettin' a reasonably flat drivin' surface will be pretty tough to,...

Those pictures are Purtty,... I'd like to see those places after 10 years, 'n 100s of traffic crossin's,.....


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

stadry said:


> 'bout all they're good for is a patio :yes: imo, they'd crack before delaminating


 Do you think a smaller size would make a difference? Would the cracks look that terrible?



Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Have you ever tried diggin' in millin's that have been repeatedly driven over,..??
> 
> It's gonna be 'bout as hard as concrete,....
> 
> ...


The millings have been down since late November. I was thinking of taking it down about three inches. A mini ex would be up to the task.

If you fellows are pretty sure it will look like garbage, I won't waste my time. 

I wouldn't mind the chore of replacing some here and there since they cost me only about $85 a pallet.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> The millings have been down since late November. I was thinking of taking it down about three inches. A mini ex would be up to the task.


Ayuh,.... I work with millin's, Alot,... 
I'm in the blacktop biz, May to November, 23rd season about to start,.....

If you regrade the millin's to a nicely pitched, 'n smoothly graded finish,...
Then bring in a 3 ton/ 5 ton double drum blacktop roller, 'n Pound the 'ell out of it,....

Yer Inspector, just might buy it as a Hard Surface apron,...

If it's Pounded in, durin' a Hot, Sunny day, he'd think he was lookin' at binder blacktop,....
'cept for the gray color, 'n the occasional paint line chip showin',....

'ell,... carefully sealcoat it black, after it's beat in, 'n he'll think he's seein' brand new blacktop,.....


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree with Bondo on the millings. If you level the milling and on a hot day spray with a little kerosene on top then hit with a vibratory smooth drum roller, it will look almost like hot asphalt pavement.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Just a question to verify. Is that real blue stone on those pallets or the cultured stuff made to look like blue stone


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I work with millin's, Alot,...
> I'm in the blacktop biz, May to November, 23rd season about to start,.....
> 
> If you regrade the millin's to a nicely pitched, 'n smoothly graded finish,...
> ...


Excellent notion. The county doesn't require brand new blacktop, and I think what you're describing would qualify as a hard surface.

Unfortunately, I was in the hospital for a week with my daughter (hospital called CPS, and we had a big legal showdown). While I was tied up, my mom paid a deposit to an asphalt company for new asphalt. The apron is going to cost around $3000. 

I'm going to use the technique you described for the rest of the driveway. What equipment would you recommend to grade the drive? Three-point blade? Front-end loader? My dad uses a motor grader he owns for his gravel roads, but I'm not sure where to rent one in Jersey. 



ZTMAN said:


> Just a question to verify. Is that real blue stone on those pallets or the cultured stuff made to look like blue stone


Yes, that is real Pennsylvania bluestone.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I'm going to use the technique you described for the rest of the driveway. What equipment would you recommend to grade the drive? Three-point blade? Front-end loader? My dad uses a motor grader he owns for his gravel roads, but I'm not sure where to rent one in Jersey.


Ayuh,.... We mash up the millin's, 'n run 'em through the Paver,....

If ya can find a "Cat Skinner", a dozer can easily do the job, he's just gotta back-drag to erase the dozer tracks,...

Yer Dad's grader would No doubt be a Great tool for the job,....

A wheelbarrow, shovel, 'n rake _Can_ do the job, but Man, it's a ton of work,....


----------

